# lsd



## cusco_lsd (Apr 1, 2004)

im looking for a 89 93 240sx limited slip differential stock diff. please


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

where u located?


----------



## cusco_lsd (Apr 1, 2004)

cincinnati ohio looking to buy around oct or nov


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

cusco_lsd said:


> cincinnati ohio looking to buy around oct or nov


you want the whole K frame?


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

cusco_lsd said:


> cincinnati ohio looking to buy around oct or nov


why don't you ask in oct?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nightwalker said:


> why don't you ask in oct?


why ask in october when you can find one now?

to answer the question, check local junkyards. i believe that for the stock VLSD that came with HICAS cars, you need the driveshaft as well. not too sure, but i heard you do. you can also use the LSD from a J30 or 300ZX.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hold on let me pull one out of my ass....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hold on let me pull one out of my ass....


you'll have to pull your thumb out first. are you sure you want to do that?
:jump:


----------



## cusco_lsd (Apr 1, 2004)

well if i can find one now i guess ill buy it and put it on the car
.. i would love to have vlsd


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> you'll have to pull your thumb out first. are you sure you want to do that?
> :jump:


 no jordan i will not cyber with you on AIM for the last time!!! 

:jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no jordan i will not cyber with you on AIM for the last time!!!
> 
> :jump:


kevin's response whenever he gets owned.........


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

check www.pdm-racing.com

you can also get one from www.venus-auto.com

You won't be too impressed with a vlsd when you get it. Just save the extra 700 dollars and get a real lsd.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got the aim log to prove he wanted to cyber with me... anyone interested i can paste it to u. jordan is a sick fuck =/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i got the aim log to prove he wanted to cyber with me... anyone interested i can paste it to u. jordan is a sick fuck =/


only you would go through that kind of trouble. only you would make up a whole conversation only to post it online for some people to read that wont believe you in the first place.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> why ask in october when you can find one now?
> 
> to answer the question, check local junkyards. i believe that for the stock VLSD that came with HICAS cars, you need the driveshaft as well. not too sure, but i heard you do. you can also use the LSD from a J30 or 300ZX.


In my experiences with a hicas equipped VLSD from the R33 skyline I did not need to alter my drive shaft. I did have to replace the backing plate from it with the backing plate from the KA open diff for it to bolt into place. As is the same with the J30 and 300zx. Or so I've read.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

okay so all the 240's that had LSD were viscious?
and so was the 300's? and the j30? Does Nissan make ANY non-viscous LSD? 

Viscous isn't good for drifting...so I have to buy an aftermarket one?

If there are any stock LSD's that aren't viscous that will bolt up to the s13 I would like to know...I plan on eventually putting one in to handle upwards of 500hp+ but for right now I don't need one like that.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

nightwalker said:


> check www.pdm-racing.com
> 
> you can also get one from www.venus-auto.com
> 
> You won't be too impressed with a vlsd when you get it. Just save the extra 700 dollars and get a real lsd.


jesus nightboy, where did you get 700 dollars from?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

SonsofWisdom said:


> okay so all the 240's that had LSD were viscious?
> and so was the 300's? and the j30? Does Nissan make ANY non-viscous LSD?
> 
> Viscous isn't good for drifting...so I have to buy an aftermarket one?
> ...


S15 is a hetical(?) LSD... Forgot how to say/spell it but for sure its not viscous


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> S15 is a hetical(?) LSD... Forgot how to say/spell it but for sure its not viscous


does the s15 bolt up on the s13, or what other shit do i need?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> does the s15 bolt up on the s13, or what other shit do i need?


hells yeah...helical is one of the more durable types of LSD isn't it?
I mean clutch type is good and viscous is good but for drifting apps helical is the longer lasting type...eh? and does it bolt up?


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> hells yeah...helical is one of the more durable types of LSD isn't it?
> I mean clutch type is good and viscous is good but for drifting apps helical is the longer lasting type...eh? and does it bolt up?


you say hell yah after quoting me then at the end of your statement you are asking does it bolt up? damn, im asking if hte s15 lsd bolt up??? is there anybody else who knows?


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> hells yeah...helical is one of the more durable types of LSD isn't it?
> I mean clutch type is good and viscous is good but for drifting apps helical is the longer lasting type...eh? and does it bolt up?



Some very limited runs of Z31's came with a mechanical style LSD (cuzco, KAzz style). it is the same diff that you can buy from Nismo for your S-13. the trick is finding one. there were only a few hundred sold in the US to my knowledge.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Buy the Nismo LSD, which is a mechanical 4 pinion and is much stronger than the standard 2 pinion viscous. The Nismo fits in your stock R200 housing without modifying anything else. Performance Nissan has them new for $699.

Troy


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Buy the Nismo LSD, which is a mechanical 4 pinion and is much stronger than the standard 2 pinion viscous. The Nismo fits in your stock R200 housing without modifying anything else. Performance Nissan has them new for $699.
> 
> Troy


lsd's from s13, r32 and 33's cost way less than half the price of nismo's lsd. tough choice, what shall i do? :fluffy:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> lsd's from s13, r32 and 33's cost way less than half the price of nismo's lsd. tough choice, what shall i do? :fluffy:


tru, but the whole point is they are way more kickass, and will hold up more abuse then some shitty viscous one.
:thumbup:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> tru, but the whole point is they are way more kickass, and will hold up more abuse then some shitty viscous one.
> :thumbup:


very true, i added fluffy just to tell ppl that im just messing. for the price of htat nismo one, no doubt it can take abuse better than those lsd's from the factory. now how bout the s15's. im still trying to get prices and trying to find out if they bolt on to s13. it's a helical lsd, been doin more research, but i like to hear from those who have had experience wit it.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, i actually might get hooked up with one, but im also curious about how it would bolt up to an s14, sounds like it would be a good deal


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> yea, i actually might get hooked up with one, but im also curious about how it would bolt up to an s14, sounds like it would be a good deal


an r33 vlsd wasnt hard to do on an s13, opium's done it, now i have a friend here that has a r32 vlsd on his s14. looks liek they the same shit when it comes to lsd's being fitted in. now if you get the s15 lsd be sure to post info and pics.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

for sure :thumbup: , hopefully the guy i plan on gettin it from responds


----------

